# Fêtez votre 100ème !!!



## Malow (28 Avril 2005)

Ca y est pour moi aussi!!!!  :love: 
Pour mon 100ème post, j'ai décidé d'ouvrir une nouvelle discussion...ce que je n'avais jamais fait!  
je le fête donc à ma manière...
Je voudrais rendre un homage à ce forum que j'ai découvert il y a peu et simplement dire que ceux qui y participent sont à la hauteur : conseils, infos, culture, rires, rencontres, et j'en passe! :love: 

Ici, les nouveaux comme moi pourraient fêter leur 100ème à leur manière...

YESSSSSSSSSSS ALLEZ JE BOIS UN COUP, a la votre!!!


----------



## mog (28 Avril 2005)

Trop tard pour moi, j'ai déjà passé le cap décisif des 100!
Quelle émotion quand j'ai vu apparaître cette petite troisième étoile...

Bonne fête et à la tienne!


----------



## macinside (28 Avril 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est pour moi aussi!!!!  :love:
> Pour mon 100ème post, j'ai décidé d'ouvrir une nouvelle discussion...ce que je n'avais jamais fait!
> je le fête donc à ma manière...
> Je voudrais rendre un homage à ce forum que j'ai découvert il y a peu et simplement dire que ceux qui y participent sont à la hauteur : conseils, infos, culture, rires, rencontres, et j'en passe! :love:
> ...



100 seulement ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (28 Avril 2005)

... oui ben toi à l'inverse, *23348 messages* c'est quand même abusé, chaque fois j'hallucine 

_"Macinside, ou la plus grosse force de frappe de MacGe"_


----------



## WebOliver (28 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> ... oui ben toi à l'inverse, *23348 messages* c'est quand même abusé, chaque fois j'hallucine
> 
> _"Macinside, ou la plus grosse force de frappe de MacGe"_



On oublie aussi de corréler cette donnée avec la date d'enregistrement. 

Bravo Malow.  Bon 13 novembre aussi... :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> ... oui ben toi à l'inverse, *23348 messages* c'est quand même abusé, chaque fois j'hallucine
> 
> _"Macinside, ou la plus grosse force de frappe de MacGe"_



Faux : 26891 GloblaCut  


PS : encore un sujet sur l'autocélébration, ça vire à la masturbation postière tout de même, non ? :mouais:


----------



## macinside (28 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Faux : 26891 GloblaCut
> 
> 
> PS : encore un sujet sur l'autocélébration, ça vire à la mastrubation postière tout de même, non ? :mouais:



tu veux un coup de boule rouge a 17 ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Faux : 26891 GloblaCut
> 
> 
> PS : encore un sujet sur l'autocélébration, ça vire à la mastrubation postière tout de même, non ? :mouais:



alors qu'en matière de masturbation, pour ne pas dire autre chose, il y a tellement à faire


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (28 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Faux : 26891 GloblaCut


Oui il a encore plus de messages postés, mais il ne donne tout de même pas des coup d'boules aussi violents que ceux de Macinside :casse: 



			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu veux un coup de boule rouge a 17 ?


J'avais cru comprendre que les coup d'boules rouges vaiaient la moitié de la force disco, ici en l'occurence 8 (ou 9 je ne sais pas comment ils arrondissent), ai-je rêvé?


----------



## Malow (28 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> 100 seulement ?



ohohoho, ohlala celui la....et ca gaz et ca gaz  







			
				Webolivier a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Malow.  Bon, 13 novembre aussi...



Oui j'ai vu, et un scorpion de plus...et de la meme date en plus, terrible  





			
				mog a dit:
			
		

> Bonne fête et à la tienne!



merci!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2005)

Continue sur ta lancée


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est pour moi aussi!!!!  :love:
> Pour mon 100ème post, j'ai décidé d'ouvrir une nouvelle discussion...ce que je n'avais jamais fait!
> je le fête donc à ma manière...
> YESSSSSSSSSSS ALLEZ JE BOIS UN COUP, a la votre!!!



je note pour le 19 mai


----------



## Malow (28 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> je note pour le 19 mai



Que de bouteilles sur la table!!!!
En apéro pour moi, ce sera tekila...


----------



## jahrom (28 Avril 2005)

pffff même pas un hommage à son parrain...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> pffff même pas un hommage à son parrain...



"parrain"    c'est vite dit


----------



## Malow (28 Avril 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> pffff même pas un hommage à son parrain...



Quelle ingrate suis-je....
Merci jahrom, c'est vrai j'avais oublié, c'est toi qui m'a fait decouvrir la drogue......macgé


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> "parrain"    c'est vite dit



marraine ?   (le 1er est réglemntaire)     (les 3 autres c'est pour faire plaisir à Lemmy   )


----------



## jahrom (28 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> "parrain"    c'est vite dit



Et pourtant c'est vrai, va voir sur  ma fiche...


----------



## Pierrou (28 Avril 2005)

faudra que je fete mon 1500 e, ya un changement de statut nan ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Et pourtant c'est vrai, va voir sur  ma fiche...



j'ai pas trouvé "filleule" *sur la sienne*  :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (28 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> faudra que je fete mon 1500 e, ya un changement de statut nan ?


Nan   :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (28 Avril 2005)

C'est 2000 (ou 2500  ) ta prochaine étape :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> C'est 2000 (ou 2500  ) ta prochaine étape :rateau:



2000! puis 5000, 8000 , 10000 et enfin 20000....
d'ailleurs, y a personne (non modo , donc ) avec 5 etoiles jaunes......  

tiens, avec le fil de Sonny et mes 64 posts , j'ai depassé les 3500 hier....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ps: bravo Pour tes 100 post Malow.....


----------



## Malow (28 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ps: bravo Pour tes 100 post Malow.....



Merci...encore 3 ou 4 ans et j'arriverais  peut etre a 500 messages...  héhé


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Avril 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Merci...encore 3 ou 4 ans et j'arriverais  peut etre a 500 messages...  héhé



mais non, c'est une question de rythme, hier j'en ai fait un peu plus de 140.... 
j'aurais du feter mais 100 post aussi....mais dans la soirée.....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Avril 2005)

ultra stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, avec le fil de Sonny et mes 64 posts ...





			
				ultra stook a dit:
			
		

> hier j'en ai fait un peu plus de 140....





*Mais que fait la police ?*   :modo: 
 
 :style:


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *Mais que fait la police ?*   :modo:
> 
> :style:




mais ne t'inquiete pas, la police a fermé le fil.....(tu devrais le relire, si ce n'est fait, ce suis sur qu'il te plairait....  )


ps: houps, ...... :casse:  (voir plus bas.....) :casse:

pps: j'ai dit au instance judiciaire que je floodais moins....alors pas le peine d'en profiter storm poppers..... :hein: (voir encore plus bas)

ppps: en plus il en profite pour faire un 4 a la suite..... 

pppps: rah...... que c'est tentant, que c'est tentant......:sick:

ppppps: @dcz, c'est tout un travail.....mais tu connais......combien de post avant d'acheter ton pb....


----------



## WebOliver (28 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais non, c'est une question de rythme, hier j'en ai fait un peu plus de 140....



T'en es fier?  



			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, avec le fil de Sonny et mes 64 posts , j'ai depassé les 3500 hier....



En plus tu les comptes, fil par fil?


----------



## gKatarn (28 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, avec le fil de Sonny et mes 64 posts , j'ai depassé les 3500 hier....



Tout çà depuis novembre 2004  
Pas de quoi se vanter :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (28 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> En plus tu les comptes, fil par fil?



P'têt qu'il fait un complexe ?


----------



## gKatarn (28 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *Mais que fait la police ?*   :modo:



Excellente question Elkabach, je vous remercie de me l'avoir posée


----------



## gKatarn (28 Avril 2005)

Bon, allez stop sinon on va m'accuser de flooder :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Bon, allez stop sinon on va m'accuser de flooder :rose:



faudrait vraiment être mauvaise langue


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> P'têt qu'il fait un complexe ?



En fait, il a du énormément souffrir les premières semaines d'inscription d'assez peu poster que maintenant il se rattrape à en devenir boulimique


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (28 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Tout çà depuis novembre 2004
> Pas de quoi se vanter :rateau:


   

Ah ouais quand même, j'avais pas vu ça :hein:

Ca fait pratiquement 23 messages par jour en moyenne, c'est chaud ça...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (28 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> faudrait vraiment être mauvaise langue


     

Certes, certes...


----------



## El_ChiCo (28 Avril 2005)

Félicitations Malow.









PS : Moi aussi, je suis scorpion du même jour


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Avril 2005)

vous voudriez pas relire mon post 27, ça sert a rien de je l'edite sans cesse , si personne le lit....


----------



## gKatarn (28 Avril 2005)

Ben nan, çà sert à rien


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> vous voudriez pas relire mon post 27, ça sert a rien de je l'edite sans cesse , si personne le lit....



*Ben... reposte-le, fais toi plaisir*


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *Ben... reposte-le, fais toi plaisir*



nan: ça fait tourner le compteur  :rateau:


----------



## El_ChiCo (28 Avril 2005)

il a décidé de plus poster un seul message ?
Ou alors il se limite a un unique message dans chaque fil qu'il édite à chaque fois ?


----------



## gKatarn (28 Avril 2005)

Ben comme on lui a fait des remarques sur sa moyenne quotidienne de posts, il met maintenant TOUT dans le même post pour que la moyenne baisse un peu


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben comme on lui a fait des remarques sur sa moyenne quotidienne de posts, il met maintenant TOUT dans le même post pour que la moyenne baisse un peu



mais non, j'etais sur Dreamweaver......

bon, a la demande generale....:




			
				Stook dans son messages #24 a dit:
			
		

> mais ne t'inquiete pas, la police a fermé le fil.....(tu devrais le relire, si ce n'est fait, ce suis sur qu'il te plairait....  )
> 
> 
> ps: houps, ......  (voir plus bas.....)
> ...



par contre, j'ai promis de me calmer....pas de m'auto-bannir...... 

ps: j'aime bien la technique du message que tu edites sans cesse..... :love: 
pps: attention le storm poppers, je t'ai a l'oeil depuis ton dernier 4 a la suite.....


----------



## gKatarn (28 Avril 2005)

Storm poppers ?


----------



## Pierrou (28 Avril 2005)

Bon alors les comptes, ça avance?  :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (28 Avril 2005)

Putain Malow, l'empire et le coté obscur ont envahi ton post !!!!!


----------



## El_ChiCo (28 Avril 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Putain Malow, l'empire et le coté obscur ont envahi ton post !!!!!


Où ça des PC


----------



## Pierrou (28 Avril 2005)

:mouais: merde..... comment il a fait pour savoir qui se cachait sous le casque.....:rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Où ça des PC



ha.....enfin, tu te decides a prendre un avatar....  


ps: Malow, ne t'inquiete pas, la force est avec toi.......


----------



## Malow (28 Avril 2005)

oui stook, avec moi la force sera!


----------



## El_ChiCo (28 Avril 2005)

oh t'as remis ta photo de d'habitude...


----------



## rezba (28 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> En plus tu les comptes, fil par fil?



Lui je ne sais pas. Mais moi, vB le fait pour moi.


----------



## Malow (28 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> oh t'as remis ta photo de d'habitude...



 j'ai l'impression que c'est la mode de changer ses avatars!


----------



## El_ChiCo (28 Avril 2005)

ah bah moi c'est à la demande générale de stook


----------



## Malow (28 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> ah bah moi c'est à la demande générale de stook



Franchement tu peux laisser ca, je le trouve terrible...sur ce forum personne ne manque d'imagination!


----------



## Grug (28 Avril 2005)

faut pas changer d'avatar, sinon on vous reconnait plus


----------



## Pierrou (28 Avril 2005)

Clair, moi mon avatar SM je le garde


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> 100 seulement ?



C'est qu'un début :sleep:


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> faudra que je fete mon 1500 e, ya un changement de statut nan ?




Encore un peu 



			
				FAQ a dit:
			
		

> De 0 à 9 messages : Nouveau membre
> 10 à 49 messages : Membre junior
> 50 à 99 messages : Membre
> 100 à 499 messages : Habitué(e)
> ...


----------



## Foguenne (28 Avril 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est pour moi aussi!!!!  :love:
> Pour mon 100ème post, j'ai décidé d'ouvrir une nouvelle discussion...ce que je n'avais jamais fait!
> je le fête donc à ma manière...
> Je voudrais rendre un homage à ce forum que j'ai découvert il y a peu et simplement dire que ceux qui y participent sont à la hauteur : conseils, infos, culture, rires, rencontres, et j'en passe! :love:
> ...



Bravo Malow ! 

(je te boule dès que je peux.  )


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> ah bah moi c'est à la demande générale de stook



   on fait des progres......  




			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Lui je ne sais pas. Mais moi, vB le fait pour moi.



   feignant   

ps: en meme temps, c'etait mon premier vrai flood-o-fil....


----------



## minime (29 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Faux : 26891 GloblaCut



Lorsqu'il balance des points Disco le tonnerre gronde, la terre tremble, il faut retenir le moniteur sinon y tombe.

:affraid:


----------



## gKatarn (29 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Encore un peu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Euh, pkoi un ??? après 20.000 : y a bien des membres qui ont dépassé cette limite, hein Global  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (29 Avril 2005)

Allez encore 90 messages et je passe vétéran  :rateau:


----------



## dool (29 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Allez encore 90 messages et je passe vétéran  :rateau:



Ben  t'es pas ancien combattant toi déjà ???

 :love:


----------



## gKatarn (29 Avril 2005)

Oh la garce  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Avril 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Ben  t'es pas ancien combattant toi déjà ???
> 
> :love:



*T'as remarqué toi aussi ?*
Y'a pas beaucoup de centenaires qui postent ici...     :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (29 Avril 2005)

Ouais, ben pouille-pouille  :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (29 Avril 2005)

J'ai dépassé les 300 hier, et je l'ai fêté seul devant mon pwb...


----------



## jahrom (29 Avril 2005)

D'un autre coté je ne floode jamais...


----------



## jahrom (29 Avril 2005)

Je ne poste qu'utile...


----------



## jahrom (29 Avril 2005)

Jamais de quatre a la suite ou bassaisse de ce genre


----------



## N°6 (29 Avril 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Jamais de quatre a la suite ou bassaisse de ce genre



Mouais, :mouais: quatre, c'est pas terrible comme chiffre...


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Avril 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Jamais de quatre a la suite ou bassaisse de ce genre



hop, boulage.....


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Avril 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Lorsqu'il balance des points Disco le tonnerre gronde, la terre tremble, il faut retenir le moniteur sinon y tombe.
> 
> :affraid:




Les smileys en tirent la langue d'étonnement


----------



## gKatarn (29 Avril 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Jamais de quatre a la suite ou bassaisse de ce genre



Ah ouai, surtout pas plus de 4, sinon c'est du flood  :rateau:


----------



## rezba (29 Avril 2005)

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais j'ai la sourde impression qu'il y a par ici des petits jeunes enthousiastes qui cherchent à trouver le repos du posteur en faisant des concours de flood idiots. C'est une impression ?


----------



## MrStone (29 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais j'ai la sourde impression qu'il y a par ici des petits jeunes enthousiastes qui *cherchent à trouver le repos* du posteur en faisant des concours de flood idiots. C'est une impression ?



Tu voulais dire trouver le repos éternel ?


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2005)

T'inquiétes, les modos du Bar sont là pour veiller au bon fonctionnement de ce thread


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais j'ai la sourde impression qu'il y a par ici des petits jeunes enthousiastes qui cherchent à trouver le repos du posteur en faisant des concours de flood idiots. C'est une impression ?



Euh en floodant on peut devenir modérateur, non ?


----------



## jahrom (29 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais j'ai la sourde impression qu'il y a par ici des petits jeunes enthousiastes qui cherchent à trouver le repos du posteur en faisant des concours de flood idiots. C'est une impression ?



Tout à fait d'accord. 
D'autant plus que ce sont ceux qui se plaignent de la lenteur des forums....


----------



## rezba (29 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Euh en floodant on peut devenir modérateur, non ?



Je ne sais pas. Ma moyenne plafonne en dessous des 4 messages par jour. 
Il fut un temps où certains d'entre nous parmi les plus anciens ont poussé les bases et les serveurs dans leurs retranchements.  D'anciens floodeurs sont devenus modérateurs. Hélas, trois fois hélas, ce temps est révolu. Il faut vous y faire.


----------



## gKatarn (29 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais j'ai la sourde impression qu'il y a par ici des petits *jeunes *...



Hors concours Votre Honneur, çà peut pas être moi  :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas. Ma moyenne plafonne en dessous des 4 messages par jour.
> Il fut un temps où certains d'entre nous parmi les plus anciens ont poussé les bases et les serveurs dans leurs retranchements.  D'anciens floodeurs sont devenus modérateurs. Hélas, trois fois hélas, ce temps est révolu. Il faut vous y faire.



je ne floode que dans "kelle musik"


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais j'ai la sourde impression qu'il y a par ici des petits jeunes enthousiastes qui cherchent à trouver le repos du posteur en faisant des concours de flood idiots. C'est une impression ?



 



			
				gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Hors concours Votre Honneur, çà peut pas être moi  :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (29 Avril 2005)

Ben vi : je ne suis pas *jeune*


----------



## Aragorn (29 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben vi : je ne suis pas *jeune*



Mais si tu l'es !!!  


> *être         Jeune*​ *La         jeunesse n'est pas une période de la vie. **Elle         est un état d'esprit, un effet de la volonté**, une         qualité de l'imagination, une intensité émotive**, une         victoire du courage sur la timidité, du goût de         l'aventure sur L'amour  du confort.** On         ne devient pas vieux pour avoir vécu un** certain         nombre d'années. **On         devient vieux** parce qu'on a         déserté son idéal. **Les         années rident la peau, renoncer à son** idéal         **ride l'âme**. **Les         préoccupations, les doutes,** les         craintes et le désespoir, sont les ennemis **qui         lentement nous font pencher vers la terre** et         devenir poussière avant la mort.** Jeune         **est celui qui s'étonne et         s'émerveille, **il demande, comme un         enfant insatiable**et après ? Il défi         les événements, et trouve** de la         joie au jeu de la vie !** Vous         êtes aussi jeune que votre foi**, aussi jeune que votre confiance en vous-même, aussi jeune que votre espoir, aussi vieux que votre abattement ! **Vous         resterez jeune** tant que vous resterez         réceptif !** Réceptif à ce qui est beau         bon et grand.** Réceptif aux messages         de la nature de L'homme et de l'infini.** Si         un jour votre coeur allait être mordu**par le         pessimisme, et rongé par le cynisme, **Puisse         Dieu avoir pitié de votre âme de vieillard!**
> (Général         mc.Arthur 1945)*​



:king:

P.S. : Excusez-moi encore pour ce copier/coller ! ​


----------



## Lila (29 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas. Ma moyenne plafonne en dessous des 4 messages par jour.
> Il fut un temps où certains d'entre nous parmi les plus anciens ont poussé les bases et les serveurs dans leurs retranchements.  D'anciens floodeurs sont devenus modérateurs. Hélas, trois fois hélas, ce temps est révolu. Il faut vous y faire.



...ouais, pour de venir modo, faut trouver une nouvelle façon de flooder sans flooder tout en floodant sans avoir l'avoir l'air de flooder...et puis même, les modo actuels ayant été de fins flooder, va falloir flooder rusé pour les déloger. De toutes façons, ne rêvez pas les nioubies, même si vous trouvez la martingale floodante, les "vert" et autres "violets" sauront trouver la parade....
nioub un jour, nioub toujours


----------



## gKatarn (29 Avril 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Mais si tu l'es !!!



Merci 

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Aragorn._ dsl  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Avril 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...ouais, pour de venir modo, faut trouver une nouvelle façon de flooder sans flooder tout en floodant sans avoir l'avoir l'air de flooder...et puis même, les modo actuels ayant été de fins flooder, va falloir flooder rusé pour les déloger. De toutes façons, ne rêvez pas les nioubies, même si vous trouvez la martingale floodante, les "vert" et autres "violets" sauront trouver la parade....
> nioub un jour, nioub toujours



La martingale floodante :mouais: :love:    Question nioubitude c'est vrai que tu t'y connais   Pour le reste tu as raison chacun sa réserve et sa parade


----------



## semac (29 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> D'anciens floodeurs sont devenus modérateurs.


des noms, des noms que l'ont fasse un lapidage dans les règles de l'art :mouais: 


moi j'ai toujours rêvé d'être modos, mais je n'y suis jamais parvenu... comprend pas ??!!??
pourtant j'ai jamais rien d'intéressant à dire, je vais jamais sur les forums tech sauf pour demander des trucs, hors de questions que je file un coup de mains, je rale tout le temps, je rote, je pète sur les forums, bref la vrai déontologie du modo :mouais: 


hummm quoi, j'ai pas bon ??!!??  et pourquoi donc, comprend pas :hein:


----------



## Pierrou (29 Avril 2005)

Moi en tout cas je m'approche doucement des 1500 posts


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Moi en tout cas je m'approche doucement des 1500 posts



 on en reparle dans 7 post......
mais felicitation d'avance.....  
enfin, 1500 c'est pas mal....pas top mais pas mal.... 

ps: il n'y avait pas un fil special pour l'auto-celebration...


----------



## gKatarn (29 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ps: il n'y avait pas un fil special pour l'auto-celebration...



auto-destruction ?


----------



## Pierrou (29 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> on en reparle dans 7 post......
> mais felicitation d'avance.....
> enfin, 1500 c'est pas mal....pas top mais pas mal....
> 
> ps: il n'y avait pas un fil special pour l'auto-celebration...


Les mecs, dans trois posts je vous fais pêter le champagne dessus !  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (29 Avril 2005)

YEPPEEEEEEE !!!  

 :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## El_ChiCo (29 Avril 2005)

bravo


----------



## gKatarn (29 Avril 2005)

Bravo vB : _Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Pierrou._ :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Avril 2005)

.... y encore du boulot mais continue comme ça.....

felicitation.....


----------



## MrStone (29 Avril 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> ]P.S. : Excusez-moi encore pour ce copier/coller !



Tu peux, oui...  :hein:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Malow (29 Avril 2005)

Merci à tous!!!!!!!!!  Ca réchauffe le coeur dans ce monde de brutes....... :love:  :love:  :love: 
Et  pour tout vous dire je me sens vraiment bien ici!!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2005)

Chammmmmmmpaggggnnnnnnneeeeeeeuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

je veux bien un verre moi aussi.......merciiiiiiiiiii  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Malow (29 Avril 2005)

A  la tienne Robertav!!! :love:


----------



## gKatarn (30 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Chammmmmmmpaggggnnnnnnneeeeeeeuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh :love:


çà tombe bien : apéro-time


----------



## supermoquette (30 Avril 2005)

youhouhou !


merde j'suis pas dans le sujet open source


----------



## El_ChiCo (30 Avril 2005)

genre tu passe ta vie dans le sujet open source...


----------



## guytantakul (30 Avril 2005)

Plus que 61 ans


----------



## Nobody (1 Mai 2005)

CA Y EST!!!! J'en ai 100!!!
Quel bonheur!!!
Je ne pensais pas que ça m'arriverait un jour!!! 

On gagne quoi, déjà? Une étoile supplémentaire, c'est ça?
Bigre, ça fait un peu drapeau européen en construction, ça...   

Allez, je fonce jusqu'au post 200 et je le signale dans le fil "Fêtez votre 200ème"!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2005)

Bravo à toi  le 1000 arrive


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Mai 2005)

Ouais, plus que 898, une bagatelle... C'est fait en un mois non ?


----------



## Malow (1 Mai 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> CA Y EST!!!! J'en ai 100!!!
> Quel bonheur!!!
> Je ne pensais pas que ça m'arriverait un jour!!!
> 
> ...




Bravo!!!! Allez, on va esseyer de tous les rattraper......enfin essayer....


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Mai 2005)

Tu veux arriver à 26000 et des brouettes comme GlobalCut    
T'as quand même intérêt à te lever de bonne heure


----------



## Nobody (1 Mai 2005)

Merci à tous!

Pour rattraper les 26 000 de GlobalCut, Malow, tu peux créer un compte dont tout le monde connaitrait le mot de passe et que tout le monde utiliserait. Il serait vite enfoncé le GC!
 

Comment ça, ça plairait pas aux modos?   

Bah, moi, de toute façon, je n'ai jamais eu l'esprit de compétition, alors...


----------



## Malow (1 Mai 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux arriver à 26000 et des brouettes comme GlobalCut
> T'as quand même intérêt à te lever de bonne heure



Ou a ne pas me coucher meme!!!!!!!!


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Mai 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous!
> 
> Pour rattraper les 26 000 de GlobalCut, Malow, tu peux créer un compte dont tout le monde connaitrait le mot de passe et que tout le monde utiliserait. Il serait vite enfoncé le GC!
> 
> ...


 c'est une bonne idée quand même, un compte public...


----------



## Malow (1 Mai 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous!
> 
> Pour rattraper les 26 000 de GlobalCut, Malow, tu peux créer un compte dont tout le monde connaitrait le mot de passe et que tout le monde utiliserait. Il serait vite enfoncé le GC!
> 
> ...



Oui en effet! Mais on devient vite accro de ce forum, alors les messages peuvent vite s'accumuler...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mai 2005)

stop ! puis-je traverser les forums sans bander ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> stop ! puis-je traverser les forums sans bander ?



tu tires à l'arc ?


----------



## Hamster de combat (1 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Oui il a encore plus de messages postés, mais il ne donne tout de même pas des coup d'boules aussi violents que ceux de Macinside :casse:
> 
> J'avais cru comprendre que les coup d'boules rouges vaiaient la moitié de la force disco, ici en l'occurence 8 (ou 9 je ne sais pas comment ils arrondissent), ai-je rêvé?


 Oui


----------



## N°6 (6 Mai 2005)

Personnel !


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Mai 2005)

Félicitation


----------



## Malow (6 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Personnel !



Félicitation, pour ton centieme!!!
  :love: 

Que tes messages futurs soient plus nombreux, vifs et remplis de répartie !!! Bravo! :love:


----------



## Malow (6 Mai 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Félicitation



Je vois que c'est ton anniversaire aussi, l'anniv de ton inscription sur macgé!!!
 :love:  
Bon anniv!!!


----------



## Apca (6 Mai 2005)

Félicitation malow  :love: 

Et bientôt  :sleep: 


Félicitation pour tes 200 post !


----------



## Malow (6 Mai 2005)

bientot bientot bientot..... :sleep:


----------



## En Sabah Nur (6 Mai 2005)

On peut fêter son 7ème post ? :rose:


----------



## Apca (6 Mai 2005)

En Sabah Nur a dit:
			
		

> On peut fêter son 7ème post ? :rose:



Non, mais le 10 ème oui !


----------



## En Sabah Nur (6 Mai 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais le 10 ème oui !


 Ha... 
Et on peut fêter le 10ème en avance ?


----------



## Apca (6 Mai 2005)

En Sabah Nur a dit:
			
		

> Ha...
> Et on peut fêter le 10ème en avance ?



Non, faut attendre le 10 ème   

Courage, c'est pour bientôt ! :hein:


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mai 2005)

non, et le 3856eme non plus......


----------



## jahrom (6 Mai 2005)

et un an et un jour sur le forum...ça se fête ???


----------



## Malow (6 Mai 2005)

Tout se fête ici mon ange.... :love:


----------



## macinside (6 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> et un an et un jour sur le forum...ça se fête ???



tu nous invite ?


----------



## jahrom (6 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu nous invite ?



On le fêtera le 19....


----------



## macinside (6 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> On le fêtera le 19....




cool, je conduis pas en plus :love:


----------



## jahrom (6 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> cool, je conduis pas en plus :love:



Heureusement, le vespa connait la route....:rateau::rose:


----------



## macinside (6 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement, le vespa connait la route....:rateau::rose:



non, ma carte orange connais le chemin


----------



## N°6 (6 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Félicitation, pour ton centieme!!!
> :love:



Merci  



			
				Malow a dit:
			
		

> Que tes messages futurs soient plus nombreux, vifs et remplis de répartie !!!



Ah ! :rose: Tu  as donc lu les précédents  :rateau:


----------



## Apca (6 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> et un an et un jour sur le forum...ça se fête ???



 :king:  :king:  :king:  :king:  :king:  :king:


----------



## Malow (21 Mai 2005)

Voili voilou,
mon 200ème est enfin la...et sans trop flooder.
Ca c'est top!!!

  :love:  :love:  :love:    
Ala vôtre!!!


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2005)

j'aurais préféré une vrai photo


----------



## jahrom (21 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'aurais préféré une vrai photo



Ton radar à gonzesses est toujours aussi efficace.... :mouais:


----------



## Malow (21 Mai 2005)

c'est vrai.
Avec une photo, j'aurais peut etre des points de réputation en plus...zut j'aurai du y penser! :rateau:


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ton radar à gonzesses est toujours aussi efficace.... :mouais:




l'avantage des forums, c'est que je peu mettre un smiley


----------



## Sim le pirate (21 Mai 2005)

ca y est j'y suis arrivé, 100 posts!!
Ca y est, je suis lancé,
maintenant ca va etre du 70 mess/jour
au minimum!!!!

Yyyyyhhhaa 100 posts

100 posts, 100 posts, 100 100 100 posts


----------



## Apca (21 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> .et sans trop flooder.




 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 
   
 :modo:  :modo:  :modo: 

:king: Félicitation  :king:


----------



## Apca (21 Mai 2005)

Sim le pirate a dit:
			
		

> 100 posts, 100 posts, 100 100 100 posts



Donc au total 100100100 post ?  :mouais:


----------



## Sim le pirate (21 Mai 2005)

Bon je l'admet c'est pas grand chose mais même
les plus grands (napoléon, Staline, Jean-Michel Jarre,...)
ont du passer par là un jour.

Bref, c'est le début de la gloire!!!


----------



## Hamster de combat (22 Mai 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Donc au total 100100100 post ?  :mouais:


 Nan 570, c'est du binaire :mouais:


----------



## Hamster de combat (22 Mai 2005)

Sim le pirate a dit:
			
		

> Bon je l'admet c'est pas grand chose mais même
> les plus grands (napoléon, Staline, Jean-Michel Jarre,...)
> ont du passer par là un jour.


Sur MacG ? ça m'étonnerait :rateau:



			
				Sim le pirate a dit:
			
		

> Bref, c'est le début de la gloire!!!


Ca aussi


----------



## Universe player (22 Mai 2005)

Je sais je suis à la traine mais j'avais pas vu les sujet avant aujourd'hui donc je viens apporter ma petite contribution à la fête des 100ème post !!!!


----------



## stephane6646 (22 Mai 2005)

Content aussi d'avoir posté mon 100oème... !! en plus je l'ai fait avec quelques photos de mon ibook et c'était la première fois que je postais des photos ici...et bien pas un seul point de réputation de la part des modos...pas cool ça  !!
Bah.. peut-être pour le 200ième post... !!


----------



## Malow (22 Mai 2005)

Bravo a vous deux, Stephane6646, et Universe Player !!!!!!! et que ca continue comme ca!!!!!! 
   
:love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## jahrom (27 Mai 2005)

Et voilà malow, je fêtes mon 500 ème message dans ton post !!!!!

Gros bisous mon amour.... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà malow, je fêtes mon 500 ème message dans ton post !!!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> et que ca continue comme ca!!!!!!
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:




*Un vrai thread à flood ici*


----------



## Malow (27 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà malow, je fêtes mon 500 ème message dans ton post !!!!!
> 
> Gros bisous mon amour.... :love:



Bravo mon coeur! :love: 
Major maintenant tu es...  

tu es un grade au dessus de moi maintenant....je vais devoir te rejoindre!!!


  :love:


----------



## iDiot (29 Mai 2005)

Tadaaaaaaam!

 Et voila, j'ai enfin quitté la cour de maternelles  Quel émotion... :love:  

Merci Malow de nous permettre de feter notre passage dans les monde des (plus) grands  

​


----------



## Malow (29 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Tadaaaaaaam!
> 
> Et voila, j'ai enfin quitté la cour de maternelles  Quel émotion... :love:
> 
> ...



Dans la cour des grands floodeurs....


----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Dans la cour des grands floodeurs....


qui a ouvert ce thread l'a permis


----------



## macinside (29 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Dans la cour des grands floodeurs....



il y a encore de la marge


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> grands floodeurs....



Quel paradoxe.


----------



## gKatarn (29 Mai 2005)

Dès qu'on parle de flood, v'la deux du club des +20.000 qui rappliquent


----------



## Malow (29 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y a encore de la marge



C'est vrai.
Vu le nombre de messages a mon actif.... :love:


----------



## macinside (29 Mai 2005)

et encore tu a la marge


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Dès qu'on parle de flood, v'la deux du club des +20.000 qui rappliquent



Tu ferais bien de regarder les dates d'inscription petit et l'historique de chacun.


----------



## Malow (29 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Quel paradoxe.


----------



## gKatarn (29 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu ferais bien de regarder les dates d'inscription petit et l'historique de chacun.



Ben, un an d'ancienneté de plus que moi... quant à l'historique de chacun, je ne prendrait pas parti 

PS : certes, je ne suis pas très grand mais de là à m'appeler petit


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Mai 2005)

tiens, les anciens discutent flood .....


----------



## macinside (29 Mai 2005)

on s'y connais  5 ans d'expérience mon p'tit gars :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on s'y connais  5 ans d'expérience mon p'tit gars :rateau:


t'as l'impression d'être grand en disant ça, hein ?    :rateau:


----------



## macinside (29 Mai 2005)

tu m'a cru sérieux 2 minutes ?


----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu m'a cru sérieux 2 minutes ?


jamais depuis le début


----------



## macinside (29 Mai 2005)

heureusement


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Mai 2005)

Vanitas vanitatis et omnia vanitas


----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Vanitas vanitatis et omnia vanitas


vanitas vanitatum et omnia vanitas


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> vanitas vanitatum et omnia vanitas



Exact
 :rose:  :love: 
http://www.1675-1725.historicum.net/img/vanitas-de-heem-c1700.jpg


----------



## toys (30 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Dès qu'on parle de flood, v'la deux du club des +20.000 qui rappliquent




y a eu combien de flood sur les 20 000?


----------



## gKatarn (30 Mai 2005)

Faut leur demander


----------



## WebOliver (30 Mai 2005)

Non, rien...


----------



## gKatarn (30 Mai 2005)

çà explique bien des choses


----------



## jahrom (20 Juin 2005)

700....:love: et c'est dans ton post mon amour que je le fête....:mouais:...seul.


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> 700....:love: et c'est dans ton post mon amour que je le fête....:mouais:...seul.


mais non mais non  elle va reviendre  ... elle va reviendre hein ?


----------



## Malow (20 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> 700....:love: et c'est dans ton post mon amour que je le fête....:mouais:...seul.



OUUUUUUUUUUHHHHHHHHH cool c'est bien petit floodeur...c'est soir de fête alors.....
   
 
:love:


----------



## Apca (20 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> 700....:love:



  :king:  :king:  :king:


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Juin 2005)

Bon ben voila c'est fait ... 
Voici mon 100ème post !!!! Trop content ...
Dans ces 100 post beaucoup de conseils, de solutions, de "pas de panique c'est normal, t'es plus sous windaube!!!" :love: 
Alors MERCI A TOUS pour votre aide.
Sympa d'avoir un Mac, encore plus la communauté    
Bon je vais voir si je peux contribuer un peu plus et fazire le 101ème

edit : et en plus je deviens "habitué" ... c'est trop, vraiement


----------



## Malow (22 Juin 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben voila c'est fait ...
> Voici mon 100ème post !!!! Trop content ...
> Dans ces 100 post beaucoup de conseils, de solutions, de "pas de panique c'est normal, t'es plus sous windaube!!!" :love:
> Alors MERCI A TOUS pour votre aide.
> ...




Bravo !!!!

A la tienne !!!!
    :king:  :king:  :king:


----------

